# Slovak: Vyslovnosť V ako polský Ł alebo anglický W



## Roy776

Ahoj všetci,

po niekoľkých rokoch učenia sa hlavne polštinu a (menej) i češtinu som sa nakoniec rozhodol, by sa učiť slovenčinu. Zdalo sa mi, že gramatika a vylosvnosť slovenčiny sú o veľa lahšie.
Jediný problém, ktorý do dnes mám, je vyslovnosť V ako U/Ł/W v niektorých prípadoch. Moja priateľka sa pokúsila mi ujasniť pravidla toho, ale samá nebola celkom istá.

Môžete mi môžno pomocť a objasniť pravidla tej vyslovnosti?
Ďakujem vopred.


----------



## Azori

Tu je niečo k výslovnosti spoluhlásky *v* (pdf, v slovenčine) - str. 76 - 77:

http://www.unipo.sk/public/media/11339/fonetikaIIIa.pdf

- existujú 4 druhy výslovnosti:

[v] - vyslovuje sa pred samohláskou, dvojhláskou a zvučnými hláskami - voda, viac, vrana...

[u̯] - vyslovuje sa na konci slabiky - krv, dievča, pravda, hnev, spev... (*v* tu znie podobne ako *u* - alebo asi, niečo ako schwa a za tým také nevýraznejšie *u*)

[w] - vyslovuje sa pred znelými šumovými (párovými) spoluhláskami - vdova, vďaka... (v podstate ako v slovách _voda, vrana_ - rozdiel vo výslovnosti je malý)

[f] - vyslovuje sa pred neznelými šumovými (párovými) spoluhláskami - včera, včela, vtedy... (tu sa *v* vyslovuje ako *f*)


----------



## Azori

Roy776 said:


> Jediný problém, ktorý do dnes mám, je vyslovnosť V ako U/Ł/W v niektorých prípadoch.


This seems like the pronunciation of "v" at the end of syllables. Personally, I think it doesn't matter if one pronounces words like _pravda, dievča, krv_ as "prauda", "dieuča", "krəu" or "pravda", "dievča", "krv", because, in my opinion, the difference is so small that most people would not even notice it (there's the assimilation of consonants that happens all the time anyway - voiced consonants change to unvoiced and vice versa) - and I think both ways are perfectly intelligible and thus acceptable as well.


----------



## francisgranada

Agreeing with Azori, I'd like to add that many people (esp. in the Eastern regions of Sovakia) pronounce words like _pravda, dievča, krv, vdova, vďaka ..._ as they are written (i.e. not with _u_). In words like _včera, vtedy, vták _...  the unvoiced pronunciation (_f_) is more or less automatic because in these cases a voiced _v_ practically cannot be articulated.


----------



## Azori

francisgranada said:


> In words like _včera, vtedy, vták _...  the unvoiced pronunciation (_f_) is more or less automatic because in these cases a voiced _v_ practically cannot be articulated.


That's what our teacher at elementary school used to emphasize - that we write "v" but pronounce it as "f" - in words like "včela", "vták"...   The "v" at the end of words/syllables used to get mentioned, too, but I think that not as much as that "f" pronunciation.


----------



## Saimdusan

Ospravedlňujem sa za otázku, ale prečo odpovedáte po anglicky? Kolega sa učí slovenčinu, pravdepodobne chce praktikovať...


----------



## francisgranada

Azori said:


> That's what our teacher at elementary school used to emphasize - that we write "v" but pronounce it as "f" - in words like "včela", "vták"...   The "v" at the end of words/syllables used to get mentioned, too, but I think that not as much as that "f" pronunciation.


Yes, I also sa tak pamätám (to je plynulý prechod na slovenčinu ). Ešte jedna poznámka: podľa mňa je lepšie prirodzene vyslovovať _dievča, krv_ apod. s _v_, než sa snažiť "nasilu" vyslovovať to _u_. Pamätám sa na niektorých hlásateľov v telke ešte za socializmu, ktorí sa snažili za každú cenu rozprávať spisovne (asi museli): okrem toho _u_ vyslovovali dôsledne aj mäkké _ľ_, široké _ä_ atď. Znelo to veľmi neprirodzene.


----------



## Azori

francisgranada said:


> Ešte jedna poznámka: podľa mňa je lepšie prirodzene vyslovovať _dievča, krv_ apod. s _v_, než sa snažiť "nasilu" vyslovovať to _u_.


Ono to ale nie je úplne čisté "u", či? Skôr také niečo medzi "u" a "v", si myslím... Ale či je to s "v" alebo "u", myslím si, že je to vlastne jedno - ja si medzi výslovnosťou ako "pravda" a "prauda" ani nejaký rozdiel neuvedomím.





> Pamätám sa na niektorých hlásateľov v telke ešte za socializmu, ktorí sa snažili za každú cenu rozprávať spisovne (asi museli): okrem toho _u_ vyslovovali dôsledne aj mäkké _ľ_, široké _ä_ atď. Znelo to veľmi neprirodzene.


Hm, mne sa zase zdá, že v tých starších filmoch a reláciách sa rozprávalo nejako krajšie, ľubozvučnejšie...  než teraz... ale žeby to znelo neprirodzene, ani by som nepovedala...

Niekedy ale aj dnes počujem akoby také trošku umelé (silené) pokusy o spisovnú, mäkkú výslovnosť - napr. v reklamách, ale aj inde. Raz som počula jednu (dosť známu) moderátorku v TV pri moderovaní jednej relácie (mimochodom, je to rodená Bratislavčanka) vyslovovať také mäkké _ľ_ až sa to nedalo... no, nevšimnúť (popravde, z tej mäkkosti mi až uši trhalo). Vyslovovala to _ľ_ kde sa len dalo, aj po hláske "l" - ako v slovách _ale_, _lebo_ a pod. - čo je typické skôr pre východnejšie časti našej krajiny. No, v každom prípade som nemala pocit, že by tá jej výslovnosť bola prirodzená (ale to už som ju počula veľakrát predtým, tak asi aj preto...)


----------



## francisgranada

Azori said:


> Ono to ale nie je úplne čisté "u", či? Skôr také niečo medzi "u" a "v", si myslím ...


Ani podľa mňa nie je čisté _u_, je to skôr _polosamohláska _(prípadne _polospoluhláska _). Práve preto hovorím, že podľa mňa je "lepšie" vyslovovať "normálne" _v _(myslím hlavne na tých, ktorí sa učia slovenčinu)_,_  lebo keď v slovách ako_ dievča, krv, ...  _(v snahe hovoriť "spisovne"), niekto bude vyslovovať jasne artikulovanú samohlásku _u_, tak to bude znieť neprirodzene. 





> Hm, mne sa zase zdá, že v tých starších filmoch a reláciách sa rozprávalo nejako krajšie, ľubozvučnejšie...  než teraz...


To je iná otázka/téma. Hovorím v podstate to isté, čo Ty v druhej časti Tvojej reakcie o "nemenovanej moderátorke", že totiž u niektorých hlásateľov tá "spisovná" výslovnosť bola vyslovene strojená, bolo cítiť, že "doma" tak nerozprávajú. Spomenul som obdobie socializmu preto, lebo dnes je neporovnateľne väčšia voľnosť v mediálnom prejave, než aká bola za socializmu (vtedy nebola takmer žiadna, všetko bolo striktne predpísané a - samozrejme - ostro sledované) a to sa týkalo aj jazykovej stránky. 





> Vyslovovala to _ľ_ kde sa len dalo, aj po hláske "l" - ako v slovách _ale_, _lebo_ a pod. - čo je typické skôr pre východnejšie časti našej krajiny.


 Len pre zaujímavosť: v "tradičnej košickej slovenčine" _"l"_ je tvrdé (v Tvojich príkladoch určite, ale mám ten dojem, že všade). Vo východosl. nárečiach _"l"_ sa tu vyslovuje mäkko, podobne ako v poľštine alebo v ruštine, ale to je tiež iná téma ...


----------



## Azori

francisgranada said:


> Práve preto hovorím, že podľa mňa je "lepšie" vyslovovať "normálne" _v _(myslím hlavne na tých, ktorí sa učia slovenčinu)_,_  lebo keď v slovách ako_ dievča, krv, ...  _(v snahe hovoriť "spisovne"), niekto bude vyslovovať jasne artikulovanú samohlásku _u_, tak to bude znieť neprirodzene.


Hmm, podľa mňa, dalo by sa na to ísť takto:

uprostred slov - vyslovovať "v" ako také slabšie, nevýraznejšie "u" - napr. dieuča, prauda (podľa mňa to je úplne zrozumiteľná a akceptovateľná výslovnosť)

na konci slov - vyslovovať "v" ako švu (v angličtine "ə") a za tým znovu také nevýraznejšie "u" - napr. krəu, najprəu. Ak je pred "v" samohláska, tak švu vynechať a vysloviť len to slabšie "u", napr. hneu, speu...


----------



## francisgranada

V snahe nájsť čo najjednoduchší "praktický recept", vidím to takto:

1. voda, povoliť, zavrieť, vláčiť ... - (pred samohláskou a_ l,r_) vysloviť čisté *v
*
2. vták, včela, včera ... - (pred neznelou spoluhláskou na začiatku slova) vysloviť čisté *f
*
3. a) pravda, dievča ... - (v strede slova)
3. b) otcov, Stropkov, hnev... - (na konci slova, po samohláske)
3. c) krv, ... - (na konci slova po _r _a asi aj po_ l_)
Snažiť sa vysloviť *v* (nie *f *!). Prirodzený výsledok bude _viac-mene_j tá "správna" polosamohláska medzi *u* a *v *... S tým _šva _(s tou _švou _??? - neviem, ako sa povie správne) podľa mňa nie je nutné komplikovať si život.

V niektorých nárečiach, podobne ako v poľštine alebo v češtine, sa vyslovuje _*f* _aj iných prípadoch (napr. _dievča _sa v niektorých východosl. nárečiach povie _dzifče_)_. _Hovorím to len preto, že ani prípadná nespisovná výslovnosť *_diefča,*hnef, ... _nevedie k nedorozumeniu, tie rozdiely nie sú veľké (see post #3).


----------



## ilocas2

čo také f pred spoluhláskou - softvér sa vyslovuje softvér alebo soutvér ?


----------



## Azori

ilocas2 said:


> čo také f pred spoluhláskou - softvér sa vyslovuje softvér alebo soutvér ?


Softvér, "f" sa vyslovuje stále ako "f"...


----------



## Roy776

Ďakujem vám za všetké vaše odpovedi 
Z toho čo ste písali rozumiem, že bolo by - nie celkom správne - ale celkom prijateľné, kdyby som použival obyčajné V? Aby som pravdu povedal, moja priateľka ani si všimnula, že ho použivam, až ju o nieho som sa opýtal. Ale však chcel by som sa naučiť správnu vyslovnosť. Chcem sa učiť slovenčinu ako najlepšie, a myslím, že vyslovenie slov inak než zostatok hovorcou nepomôže s ich zrozumiteľnosťou. Už teraz nerozpoznávam niektoré slova v hovore len preto (tak to aspoň pre mňa vyzera), že nie som použitý do tej vyslovnosti. Ale môžno zmeni sa to ešte.

A díky, že ste všetcia písali po slovensky. Áno, chcem praktikovať. Díky poľskiemu rozumiem všetkiemu, ale ja sám myslím, že moja slovenčina je ešte veľmi slabá, napriek silnemu odporovi mojej priateľky


----------



## Azori

Roy776 said:


> Z toho čo ste písali rozumiem, že bolo by - nie celkom správne - ale celkom prijateľné, kdyby som použival obyčajné V?


Yes, you can use the regular Slovak "v", I'm pretty sure nobody will notice any difference. All in all, if you pronounce a word how it is written, there's not a reason to cause a misunderstanding, I think.





> Ale však chcel by som sa naučiť správnu vyslovnosť. Chcem sa učiť slovenčinu ako najlepšie, a myslím, že vyslovenie slov inak než zostatok hovorcou nepomôže s ich zrozumiteľnosťou.





> A díky, že ste všetcia písali po slovensky. Áno, chcem praktikovať. Díky poľskiemu rozumiem všetkiemu, ale ja sám myslím, že moja slovenčina je ešte veľmi slabá, napriek silnemu odporovi mojej priateľky


The friend is Slovak, right? I think your Slovak is fairly decent and easy to understand. There are some mistakes here and there, though... but that's to be expected...


----------

